# Sophie back in hospital



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Woke up with tummy issues again this morning! Poor baby is back in the hospital getting tests. Ran home to grab some stuff will go back and sit in waiting room for her. I am exhausted and beside myself between the itchies and the tummy issues at her young age especially I was not prepared for yet another lifetime of watching my dog suffer been through that 3 times already and thought I got it right this time doing my homework etc. ARGH!!!!!!! :crying:


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

So sorry to hear that. 

I wonder if you should consider taking up your breeder's offer to take Sophie at their place for a country holiday and see if that makes a difference in her health. I am starting to wonder if she is being triggered by something environmental. It would be hard to be separated but might be worth it????


Wishing her a speedy and inexpensive recovery.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Prayers for Sophie to feel better, and for you to have no more stress and worry about your sweet Sophie. Hang in there!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So very sorry to hear Sophie is having tummy problems again DeeDee. Did her diet change? I know it would be difficult to be separated from Sophie, but I would take the breeder up on his kind offer for a short holiday. It might helpful to rule out something environmental??? Hoping to hear Sophie is all better soon!!! 😟


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Dee Dee - I'm praying that Sophie gets better soon. Emmie and I were really looking forward to getting together with you two tomorrow but obviously that has to be rescheduled. She is the sweetest, most amazing Havanese ever and I wish I could do something for her. Please let me know if there's ANYTHING I can do to help out. I'm so sorry you're having to go through health issues with a puppy you got from a very reputable breeder.

Woofs and kisses from Emmie and hugs from me. :hug:


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh, Dee Dee I am really bummed to hear that Sophie is ill again. I know this is sooo hard for you. The pain and stress of loving and caring for your dogs has to be stretching you to the limit but please know that we are all praying for you and for Sophie to bounce back from this.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

We just got the devastating diagnosis of pancreatitis.  That will be life changing for us I will not be leaving her now for photo shoots etc and not sure what it might mean for training since she'll have to be on an extremely strict diet the rest of her life, no picking up cookies from the floor, etc. I just can't believe all this is happening with her at this young age! I needed a break from health issues after the years with poor Hallie but here we go again....

They are keeping her in the hospital today hoping to bring her home tonight. Killed me to hand her off to them again. Poor precious baby.....


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

So very sorry Dee Dee.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry Dee Dee and it's painful when our babies are sick!!
I hope Sophie has a speedy recovery!!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh Dee Dee  Poor Sophie just can't catch a break. Give her lots of belly rubs on behalf of all of her forum buddies! Such a yucky diagnosis.

On the bright side, you have a diagnosis! That's half of the battle. You know more about what's happening inside of her, and with a good amount of vigilance, you can avoid another flare up. I wish I could help with training treat recommendations, but I don't know much about the dirt requirements.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Dee Dee I'm so sorry that you and Sophie are going through all of this. We love our little innocents and want only the best for them. They bring us so much joy.

Here's a link that may help lift your spirits a little bit. Not sure if you're familiar with Monica Segal but she's quite good with specialty diets for various conditions in our dogs.

A Pancreatitis Journey | monicasegal.com


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

So sorry, Dee Dee. I hope Sophie feels better quickly.


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

oh dee dee!
feel for you and sophie!
hope you stay strong, and they get her condition under control.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Sorry to hear that!

How is she now? keep us update from what happening now. I send you my thoughts, I pray for her hope she will be get better soon.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Thinking of you and Sophie....It's good that there is a diagnosis. It is so upsetting when our fur kids are sick. Sure hope Sophie is feeling better soon!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I am so sorry for you and sweet Sophie! A restricted diet may be hard, but Sophie is such a sweet, spunky, loving little thing, I'm sure the two of you will create fun and joy no matter what.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh Dee Dee. What can I say. I am so sorry that you are having to go through health issues again and am so sorry it's your wonderful Sophie. God must know that you are the one to care for these wonderful creatures with health problems as you are so devoted, loving and caring. I understand how tough this must be for you. I too dealt with an awful health problem with my heart corgi dog, Foxy, and chose the havanese because they are known to be a healthy breed. Sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

DeeDee I am so very sorry...praying for speedy healing for Sofie and some rest for you. We just went through this with Abril. Thankfully she is feeling better but yes a very strict diet and she does not like it. We are having a will battle. :frown2: But she is starting to eat. The only treats the doctor will let her have is very bland and like a cracker and she takes it and puts it under the end table. Your Sofie is younger and will probably adapt much quicker as Abril will be 7 this December and very set in her ways with an attitude you would think was human...:smile2: Stay strong as this will pass too!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Poor Sophie, hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you she just had her catheter out and is home! She feels a ton better than the first go round. She is eating and drinking, wants to play, interested in being naughty  she wiggled like crazy to get to me when the tech carried her out this morning, last time she was just flopped in her arms. 

I am feeling much better about it having talked to a lot of people who have been through it. Sounds very manageable with a lot of diligence. And I certainly will be that!

Thanks for that link Pauline! Great read and very encouraging!

Patty I am so sorry about Abril does she actually have pancreatitis? Poor girl. As our vet said, the pancreas is the jerk of the body. I am shocked at how many people out there have pancreatitis dogs! Makes you wonder what is causing it to be so rampant!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh, Dee Dee, I'm so sorry! I am sort of going through the same thing, but a little different, and I, like you, was just getting over my Doberman who ended up later in life getting all the health issues that breed was prone to. Now here I go again with a dog not even 2 years old. But I pray that you figure out a way to keep darling Sophie happy and feeling comfortable.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Crud so sorry to hear that...what is going on with Zoe???


----------



## mimica (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm very sorry to hear about your baby. Have you ever thought of putting about a table spoon of Apple Cider Vinegar in her water? There are so many benefits of ACV, I wouldn't be surprised if she improves dramatically if you start adding ACV to her water. I take it myself and I see the benefits. Also, I give it to my Labradors in there water and my oldest is 11 years of age and is just as active as my youngest lab who is 2 yrs. 
You should get the ACV with the "mother" in it. It's most potent and natural.
I hope you will try it and keep praying for her!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> Crud so sorry to hear that...what is going on with Zoe???


I sent you a PM.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Dee Dee haven't checked in in a little while and had no idea you were going through this with Sophie. I am so very sorry and I hope your vets can give you ways to manage this and let Sophie be the wonderful crazy little girl we all know and love. Keep us updated on her progress and know she and you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow....sorry to hear about Sophie Dee Dee. It is rough when our little ones don't feel good. Have not been on in awhile and been away from home most weekends lately. Glad to hear she is feeling better and let her know Tucker sends her get well soon puppy kisses!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

How is Sophie today?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee, I'm so glad Sophie is home and feeling better. How is she doing today?


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks she is doing good. Still has bouts of eating grass and keeps her Mom worried constantly but she is playing and acting good. I need hummingbird wings to keep up with her to make sure she's not putting anything in her mouth that shouldn't be there!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So glad she is feeling and actng better!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

My prayers and love go out to you and Sophie ....


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm glad to hear she is getting back to her old self. What kind of diet does she have to be on? What does she have to avoid? That must be hard especially if she tends to be picky.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So good to hear Sophie is feeling better DeeDee. 😌


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

So glad to hear that Sophie is back to playing again! Has her diet changed very much or can you continue to feed her the same food you were using before?


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

Dee Dee, sure missing your pics of sweet Sophie! :smile2:
Hope she doing great!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Every time someone posts on this thread, it pops back up to the top when I open the forum, and I have another heart attack!!!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

krandall said:


> Every time someone posts on this thread, it pops back up to the top when I open the forum, and I have another heart attack!!!


I agree. Trepidation mixed with hope is what I feel when opening the thread.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dee Dee,
Check this out. Found it by perusing one of Dave's links.

Stella & Chewy?s Voluntarily Recalls Products Due to Possible Health Risk


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Every time someone posts on this thread, it pops back up to the top when I open the forum, and I have another heart attack!!!


Me too! I sure hope Sophie and Dee Dee are ok.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

> Check this out. Found it by perusing one of Dave's links.


I can't believe you found that! I had searched and found an older recall for the chicken only but I did not see this one. I had thrown the bag away when we found out she had pancreatitis thinking it must not have been bad food after all and figured why spend the money if not but luckily it was still in my garbage can which I just now dug out...and I have to tell you I actually threw up a little at the smell I am still gagging lol!

I checked the numbers (it is beef, 4 lb) and it's not the same numbers as on that link. But I'm sure they couldn't cover them all. Dang I should have kept it frozen a while longer I wonder if it's impossible to test thawed out in a hot garage garbage can raw food for a week! I'd still send it off if so. I will try and call Stella and Chewy's tomorrow. Thank you!

Sophie is doing great though! Yes she has had a major food change probably the rest of her life. She's on Royal Canin hydrolyzed kibble and canned. The ingredients make me cringe. But she loves it and am working with holistic vet to come up with a new diet plan (she's mailing herbs to me now). Our relationship has changed through this before we were like each others play toy and loved her dearly but now it's gone to another level she is more my partner and has learned it's even easier to manipulate me than before. After that scare she will forever get anything she wants anytime she wants it other than food she shouldn't have. She's on another round of antibiotics which I hate and some fomotadine and her usual twice a day probiotics (Synergy Ultra Flora).

I've been trying to keep her quiet since I don't know if being too active is ok or not for her recovering but she has been a wild girl! So trying to keep it somewhere in the middle for now. Eating like crazy and no grass eating for a couple of days now which is wonderful. She needs to get some meat back on her bones though!

I am going to have to take some of Sophie's anti nausea meds and go near enough that stinky bag of stella and chewys to wrap it back up. LOL. Will be interested to see what they say tomorrow when I call.

She is scratching like crazy so will be back to tackling that when she's better also.

Thank you for asking what a great community.

Here is Phase 1 of the new level of spoiling after her latest health scares.

Ottoman in front of window...check

Window open with screen (supervised)...check

Chin pillow so she doesn't have to go to the effort of holding her own head up the whole time.....check 

Pillows, blankets, foam bed, bumpers surrounding her "castle" so she doesn't hurt herself jumping down...check

Access to lower level window still in case she gets to the window in the morning before I pull the blinds up...check

Her freaked out Mother huddled in the corner rocking and sucking her thumb staring at her the whole time...check


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm so glad Sophie's doing better, aside from the itches!! What a nice setup she has; not spoiled at all!! LOL

Would love to bring Emmie down for a visit, so let's plan something soon.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Dee Dee, i haven't been on much and just saw this thread. I am so sorry that you are going through this but an thankful you have a diagnosis. Sophie is lucky to have you!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So good to hear Sophie is feeling better!!! Looks like a happy girl again! ☺


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

you are some kinda puppy momma, Dee Dee! :laugh2:

good to see sophie again!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I've been out of internet or cell reception for a week--I am so sorry to be reading this, but glad she is at home and feeling better. I'll be watching...


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dee Dee,
You are too funny!!! I love it and I love the fact that Sophie is the wild and crazy girl she is destined to be!!! Thanks for all your posts and the great pics! Let's hope Sophie never has to go back to that hospital again! :smile2:


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Dee Dee I had an Afghan Hound with pancreatitis, a Jack Russell Terrier with protein leakage enteropathy and most recently a Dobe with cardiomyopathy and congestive heart failure. I was warned of possible sudden death in my Dobe. In all three cases the initial shock and fear for their lives was overwhelming. However they all loved life. Our vets, from the local practices to Michigan State University, encouraged me to let them enjoy living and set their own limitations. 

The Afghan lived to 13, the JRT to 15. Neither passed due to their digestive system problems. However all three had their diets specialized to keep their conditions controlled....home cooked, served with love and encouragement. I'd bet that will work for your little girl. 

I truly believe what you have with Sophie will get the two of you through this. Sophie is definitely not a shrinking violet. Keep spoiling her...I'm sure she enjoys it.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

PaulineMi said:


> Dee Dee I had an Afghan Hound with pancreatitis, a Jack Russell Terrier with protein leakage enteropathy and most recently a Dobe with cardiomyopathy and congestive heart failure. I was warned of possible sudden death in my Dobe. In all three cases the initial shock and fear for their lives was overwhelming. However they all loved life. Our vets, from the local practices to Michigan State University, encouraged me to let them enjoy living and set their own limitations.
> 
> The Afghan lived to 13, the JRT to 15. Neither passed due to their digestive system problems. However all three had their diets specialized to keep their conditions controlled....home cooked, served with love and encouragement. I'd bet that will work for your little girl.
> 
> I truly believe what you have with Sophie will get the two of you through this. Sophie is definitely not a shrinking violet. Keep spoiling her...I'm sure she enjoys it.


Pauline,
I also lost the sweetest Dobe in the world with the same problems. But she never stopped chasing squirrels!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

I hollered out loud on the train at "chin rest so she doesn't have to hold her head up". :laugh2: Keep spoiling your baby! So happy you two are doing well.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh Dee Dee. You are a hoot with the way you write and your pictures! I'm so glad that she is doing better and that you are doing better too. Sophie is such a precious girl! Thank you for keeping us up to date. I was beginning to get worried as I haven't seen a post from you in awhile.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Dee Dee said:


> Chin pillow so she doesn't have to go to the effort of holding her own head up the whole time.....check


ound: So glad to hear she's feeling better!


----------



## pxdavalos (Mar 23, 2016)

Dee Dee, 

I am glad Sophie is doing better! What a scary situation. The pictures are great!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

So good to know she is doing much better and back to her mischievous self. :smile2:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry..she's just too young poor baby. I had a dog that had pancreatitis ( she was a bit older) she lived to be 16 years old. On a strict diet but it was do-able.
Hope she is feeling better soon!!


----------



## RonniB (Jan 21, 2016)

I haven't been on in awhile and just saw this....don't mean to give anyone a heart attack.....glad she's feeling better and looking very spoiled in the pics you posted. Gosh what we wouldn't do for our fur babies.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear about Soohies pancreatitis. I hope she continues to do well with the diet change.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Just wondering how she's doing.....


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for asking, she actually was sick again today.  Vomited, eating grass....and she's been ONLY on the royal canin hydrolized food.  So it's not working and I don't know what else can be done. I am a wreck and I can NOT believe I have yet another totally messed up dog! I thought I did everything right this time. I can't stand seeing her suffer. Shes was such a happy, silly girl it's breaks my heart to see her sick. I love her so much. I can't imagine why she got it so young and the food isn't doing the job. 

Her life won't be the one I envisioned for us but I'll make it the best I can of course. I was just ready for a healthy dog darn it. 30 years of this is enough. Vet says withhold food for 12 hours when her stomach bothers her but I can't keep doing that she's already underweight.  I don't know if we can still do nosework we can't use the treats she really likes anymore. She is also supposed to go with me to LA Aug 1 for a TV interview thing for the documentary Hallie and I will be in this fall on Animal Planet. They really want me to bring Sophie and all expenses are paid. But I'm afraid to fly her now. (she'd be under the seat).

She is still itchy with her allergies and I just saw she chipped the end off one of her canine teeth. Geez.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

I feel so bad for you and Sophie. I don't know if this article has any new information for you but it made me feel better to send you something:

Pancreatitis in Dogs ? Treatment and Prevention ? Natural approach


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So sorry that you and Sophie are having to deal with all of this. Maybe with a little research you can find a diet that will help her symptoms and get her off of that nasty prescription food. Molly's vet tried to put her on that food a year ago when she was getting sick a lot. I told the vet I wanted to try something else first before going that route. I found a limited ingredient food that Molly would eat and it was the best thing I ever did. She is eating better than ever, gained some much needed weight, and doesn't get sick with GI issues anymore. I hope that you will be able to find something to help your Sophie feel better and get back to being her fun loving self!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> Thanks for asking, she actually was sick again today.  Vomited, eating grass....and she's been ONLY on the royal canin hydrolized food.  So it's not working and I don't know what else can be done. I am a wreck and I can NOT believe I have yet another totally messed up dog! I thought I did everything right this time. I can't stand seeing her suffer. Shes was such a happy, silly girl it's breaks my heart to see her sick. I love her so much. I can't imagine why she got it so young and the food isn't doing the job.
> 
> Her life won't be the one I envisioned for us but I'll make it the best I can of course. I was just ready for a healthy dog darn it. 30 years of this is enough. Vet says withhold food for 12 hours when her stomach bothers her but I can't keep doing that she's already underweight.  I don't know if we can still do nosework we can't use the treats she really likes anymore. She is also supposed to go with me to LA Aug 1 for a TV interview thing for the documentary Hallie and I will be in this fall on Animal Planet. They really want me to bring Sophie and all expenses are paid. But I'm afraid to fly her now. (she'd be under the seat).
> 
> She is still itchy with her allergies and I just saw she chipped the end off one of her canine teeth. Geez.


Dee Dee,
I feel so bad for you. I am trying to follow this diet with Zoe along with a med prescribed by the vet and milk thistle and/or denamarin. This book made a lot of sense to me and Zoe eats all her food and seems to be doing well.

By Beth Taylor - Dr. Becker's Real Food for Healthy Dogs and Cats (4th Edition) (4.1.2013): Beth Taylor: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

Abril has been ill off and on for awhile now. Took her to the doctor in the Vet Hospital that she went to when she was with the Breeder. He has her on 4 meds and a bland diet of boiled hamburg and rice for 4 days before we go back to the Urinary SO by Royal Canin. She is seeming to feel better the last 2 days even jumping up on her couch by herself. Hopefully this is the trick. Just gotta remember not to expect things too fast at least for me. Do they keep checking Sofie's blood work? Abril's white count is was still high but did not know for sure why. The 3 antibiotics she is on are all for different things and her vet is hoping it catches where the infection is. Is she taking anything DeeDee?


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

Thinking about Sophie and Dee Dee and hope things turn for the better!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Sophie and poor you! I'd be looking for a board certified internist at this point.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Dee Dee - I'm so sorry the fabulous Miss Sophie is sickly. 

When Emmie eats grass she sometimes throws up later so maybe that's all it was with Sophie. I think you should consider taking her to LA with you. Just get a non-stop flight and she'll probably sleep the whole time. Wish I could do something for you. :hug:


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh Dee Dee. I'm at a loss for any additional words that can help comfort you. As you can see we all care immensely about the well being of you and Sophie. I sincerely hope that this is a temporary rough spot in your time with your little girl and that it will eventually level out.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm keeping a list of all your recommendations and reading all links, thank you! I am working with our holistic vet on diet and supplements so sticking to the plan right now so we know what works and what doesn't but if needed very glad to have the info to try. it is so devastating to have yet another sick dog and let go of all our big plans but of course will do what it takes to make her as healthy and comfortable as possible. I hate to think of her life full of vets and pain and scary stuff like all of mine have had to do from a young age, but Sophie is the youngest (and the most researched one so figured she'd at least have a few good years sigh)

Patty I am so glad Abril feels a little better! Thinking of you both a lot. Sophie is only on probiotics, Happy Earth (herbs) and finishing off her famotadine right now. We aren't doing blood work on her since all was normal except for the pancreas levels. It tore my heart out all these years to always have to be taking my dogs to the vet which they HATED. Sophie loved going to vet at first now she shakes like a paint mixer which brings me to tears. I hate all this for her.  For all of them that have to go through this.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh Dee Dee. My heart breaks for you! I'm am so sorry that Sophie isn't the healthy dog you were wishing for. I got Willow for the same reason being that the Havanese are considered a healthy breed. After dealing with Foxy's condition, I was ready for a healthy companion. But it's nowhere near what you have gone through with multiple dogs with health issues. I can't even imagine your angst. Karen had a good idea about seeing an internist


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I am so sorry for Sophie. I really understand the stress of sick puppies now. After the week we have had, I hate that anyone has to have a sick puppy.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been thinking of you and Sophie...It's so heartbreaking when our little ones are sick. Hoping Sophie gets over this little rough patch soon! Karen's internist suggestion seems like a very good idea. My friends dog has skin allergies and GI problems. He has been on a rabbit diet for a very long time and has done very well. I don't know if this might be an option with pancreatitis. Just wishing Sophie is feeling better soon!!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I had considered the internist I certainly know enough of them from having sick dogs all these years.  I just don't know how much more they can do for pancreatitis, it is what it is, and I took all my dogs to so many vets, specialists, voodoo doctors, anything to help them and all it really did most of the time was be a stressful dog for my baby and tons of $$ out of our pockets. It helped definitely for somethings!! But other than the low fat diet, etc that we are already doing, in all my reading and talking to people, vets, etc it just doesn't sound like we'd really gain much of anything for the pancreatitis.  If someone knows differently I'd love to hear and I'd be all over it!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Have you tried supplemental enzymes?

Pet Digestive Enzymes | Pet Digestive Health


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I have heard of digestive enzymes but haven't tried them. Great article! I emailed our holistic vet to see what she says. Thanks!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> I have heard of digestive enzymes but haven't tried them. Great article! I emailed our holistic vet to see what she says. Thanks!


It made sense to me and I don't think they can hurt. They may be an inexpensive way to go. Hope they help with the digestion!


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Several years ago Julie had several episodes of severe gi problems and hospitalizations with no definitive diagnosis. Her internist recommended a low fat/low protein diet. I did a nutritional consult with Sabine and one thing she recommended was a digestive enzyme (human grade)1/8 t powder mixed in with every meal. We have been using Garden of Life Omega Zyme which order from Amazon. Might be with a try for Sophie. Love all your posts and wonderful pictures!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you Carol! So sorry to hear Julie has issues too. How is she doing now? So the enzymes really help her? I have asked our holistic vet about the enzymes hopefully will be a thumbs up. They sound great to me! I feel I need to stick to have her blessing on everything at this point though to see if what she recommends works or I'd just order on my own now. I'll bet she approves of the enzymes.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

My Afghan Hound of many years ago had pancreatitis. She too was put on a human grade digestive enzyme that was mixed in her food. It had to be obtained from a pharmacy.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Boy it sure hits a lot of dogs! How did she do with her pancreatitis over the years? Did the enzymes seem to help much?


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Shalimar was diagnosed with juvenile pancreatitis, underdeveloped pancreas. She wouldn't eat in the beginning and was extremely thin. I'd form her food into little "cocktail sausage" shapes, wrap a towel around her neck, put her snood over her head/ears, and put the food down her throat much like we'd do with pills. I did that for several months and she accepted it as part of daily living. 

Finally, with a son in kindergarten, additional dogs and a job, Shalimar was going to have to eat on her own if she was hungry. She did but never gained weight. Of course I monitored it and would have helped her if need be. I can't say whether or not the enzymes made a difference. The vet said they started the digestive process while the food was still in the bowl. This all happened pre-Internet days.

Being an Afghan Shalimar personified the aloof, laid back style of the breed so I can't compare her activity levels to that of our Havs. But she lived until 12 years of age, her passing was due to a painful arthritic condition, not to the pancreatitis.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

CarolZ said:


> Several years ago Julie had several episodes of severe gi problems and hospitalizations with no definitive diagnosis. Her internist recommended a low fat/low protein diet. I did a nutritional consult with Sabine and one thing she recommended was a digestive enzyme (human grade)1/8 t powder mixed in with every meal. We have been using Garden of Life Omega Zyme which order from Amazon. Might be with a try for Sophie. Love all your posts and wonderful pictures!!


yes for dogs with pancreatitis Sabine recommends a digestive enzyme. Human Grade See also my thread Digestive Enzymes


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Poor Shalimar! It never fails to surprise me all the things dogs can and do get. Lucky dog to have you to make life the best it could be. 

I know there are a lot of different opinions out there on all this stuff, I heard from our holistic vet and she said she approves of them but leaves digestive enzymes as a last resort because it can weaken digestion over time. So at least I know it's something we can turn to if needed. 

Sophie is much better again! I talked to 2 vets at a doxie specialty today along with a friend who has a pancreatitis doxie and I feel a little better. One of the vets has a pancreatitis dog herself too. It sounds like it's possible Sophie can feel good for some time before having another flare and hopefully long periods. Vet said her dog actually got better over the years. But I know it can also go the other way so will always be super vigilent and just keep praying she will continue healing from this bout and do really well. 

We have company for the 4th and she's been beside herself showing off, bringing them all her toys, leaping into their arms kissing them, etc. And they have been beside themselves watching every morsel of food they eat so it does't drop on the floor where she can get it. Luckily the stress over her being sick has left me with no appetite and down 5 lbs so I don't have to worry about dropping food!  You can always find a silver lining if you look hard enough lol.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm so happy to hear Sophie is back to feeling better! And that you finally have some encouraging news! I was wondering what diet you have her on? Is she back to the Royal Canin or did you find something else?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad to hear she is doing better and that you are getting some piece of mind!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I still have her on royal canin but am going to be transitioning her VERY very very very very very slowly to home cooked bison, overcooked rice and ground raw greens (parsley, basil, dill). plus of course the supplements, calcium etc that she needs. I would like to keep her on the royal canin until next month since we'll be flying and away for 3 days end of this month and will be very hard to travel with home cooked food. But waiting to see what holistic vet thinks. 

Yes thank you it's wonderful to see her being silly and naughty again! She is such a little thief and will watch like a hawk and dart in to grab something then take off and play keep away with it. I find it hilarious so of course encourage it but I also have taught her to "down" during the game in case it is something I need to get away from her.


----------

